# Data Visualizations: Police Officers Feloniously Killed in the Line of Duty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NYPD officers patrolling in Lower Manhattan, New York City. (Yahoo News/Siemond Chan)

Statistics released by the FBI show that 51 law enforcement officers were feloniously killed in the line of duty in 2014, which has increased almost 89 percent when compared to the 27 officers killed in 2013. The 2013 total, 27, was the lowest during s 35-year period. By region, 17 officers died as a result of criminal acts that occurred in the South, 14 officers in the West, eight officers in the Midwest, eight in the Northeast, and four in Puerto Rico.

The following visualizations show a map of the number of officers feloniously killed by state over time and a bar chart of officers feloniously killed by year.

Data Visualizations: Police Officers Feloniously Killed in the Line of Duty


----------

